# North Leamington School



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok so i just want to say an apology for getting off on the wrong foot with anyone, i'm new to this and i didn't see the rules to begin with. 
But i am serious about getting into derelict photography, it's just a new venture for me that is all, i mainly concentrate on wildlife/nature photography, and i think derelict places attracts me because in a sense it is an extension of nature, like nature reclaimed them, i find them fascinating.
Anyway, as i mentioned before this place is local to me and so it seemed silly not to use it as a sort of stepping stone into the world of abandonment.
Only downside is, it has been terribly ransacked by kids  and i can only wish i'd have been able to go some years ago while it still had some school structure, now it is mainly bare walls and broken windows sadly.

Anyway enough babbling, all i can say is it was a fascinating experience, feeling wise, it's a rush and i really hope someday to invest in some better camera kit, perhaps a wide angle lense or something a little more suited to photographing buildings and perhaps even find some new friends in the hobby to travel with as right now i'm pretty much on my own, and that just doesn't work safety wise for this sort of hobby.

So here goes, first pictures of derelict building...


----------



## krela (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't worry about it, looks like you did well.

You're right about dereliction being an extension of nature, I've seen more barn owls exploring buildings than I have in nature that's for sure.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 24, 2015)

Great first report there mate...


----------



## Lavino (Jul 24, 2015)

Good report there keep them coming


----------



## mookster (Jul 24, 2015)

You did well.

I assume you're from around the Leamington area, I'm fairly close by so holler if you want an explore or whatever, can probably work something out.

It's been heavily used for airsoft gaming which is why a lot of the wall panelling is ripped out.


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

mookster said:


> You did well.
> 
> I assume you're from around the Leamington area, I'm fairly close by so holler if you want an explore or whatever, can probably work something out.
> 
> It's been heavily used for airsoft gaming which is why a lot of the wall panelling is ripped out.



I thought that was the case from all the pellets scattered everywhere.

Yeah i'm in the area, i'd be up for exploring, of course as it is, i have no idea where there is to go, but sure i'll pick up on bits as i go along  Feel free to get in touch if you find somewhere worth checking out.

Cheers for the positive comments everyone.


----------



## smiler (Jul 24, 2015)

krela said:


> Don't worry about it, looks like you did well.
> 
> You're right about dereliction being an extension of nature, I've seen more barn owls exploring buildings than I have in nature that's for sure.


Barn Owls and Bats, The saviour of many old buildings and the bane of developers everywhere, Thank Goodness, Nicely Done Sezzy, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

smiler said:


> Barn Owls and Bats, The saviour of many old buildings and the bane of developers everywhere, Thank Goodness, Nicely Done Sezzy, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Barn owls are one animal i've not yet had the pleasure of photographing, perhaps i'll be able to kill two birds with one stone!
Lots of bats around NLS, and birds to boot, i went at 3.30am and just hung about until sunrise, was nice to see the foxes and bats and hear the dawn chorus, even got huffed at by a moody hedgehog. Overall a pleasant trip really.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 24, 2015)

Not bad shots there. One picture could do with a fill-in flash but the rest of them have good composition. I look forward to see more reports from you.


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you, i must admit i didn't stick around as long as i'd hoped to due to an overwhelming urge for a toilet break! ha!
So i did rush a few, but also since my camera is a fairly cheap one, it does struggle in low light which most of the ground level of the building is in darkness hense the grain due to high ISO on the indoor pictures, could do with a torch or something just to bring a focus point for the camera. Some rooms were so dark i couldn't even go in them as couldn't see where i was going.

And lastly i didn't take a tripod either as quite frankly i didn't want to carry it around, so that could have improved things somewhat by using adequate settings and let more light in.

I'm a self confessed point and clicker, i don't have a lot of patience for camera settings, but i really should try harder i'll admit as would improve things ever so much.

Such is life! Lessons to be learnt.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's a nice way to start you off. If its not stretching your budget a bit. I have one and if its too dark to take a photo the camera will automatically select the flash for you.
DSLR camera Canon EOS 1200D Kit incl. EF-S 18-55 mm IS II 18.0 MPix Black Full HD Video, Optical viewfinder, Flash socke from Conrad Electronic UK
This next item is a bit expensive but I highly recommend it for video as well.
Imperial Star Cluster Led Flresnt Light from Conrad Electronic UK
And a selection of torches, you pays your money a you takes your choice.
Torches from Conrad Electronic UK.
Good luck.


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Here's a nice way to start you off. If its not stretching your budget a bit. I have one and if its too dark to take a photo the camera will automatically select the flash for you.
> DSLR camera Canon EOS 1200D Kit incl. EF-S 18-55 mm IS II 18.0 MPix Black Full HD Video, Optical viewfinder, Flash socke from Conrad Electronic UK
> This next item is a bit expensive but I highly recommend it for video as well.
> Imperial Star Cluster Led Flresnt Light from Conrad Electronic UK
> ...



Ahh my camera was more than that, it's an ok cam i just don't often use it to it's potential like i should really!

I like that cluster light, that's quite cool, i'll bookmark that for when i have some pennies


----------



## Cowieb (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi

Nice pics mate !

Best one is the lab brings back lots of old memories !

Keep em coming


----------



## smiler (Jul 24, 2015)

sezzy5889 said:


> Barn owls are one animal i've not yet had the pleasure of photographing, perhaps i'll be able to kill two birds with one stone!
> Lots of bats around NLS, and birds to boot, i went at 3.30am and just hung about until sunrise, was nice to see the foxes and bats and hear the dawn chorus, even got huffed at by a moody hedgehog. Overall a pleasant trip really.


3-30am, I used to be that keen, you may not have seen a barn owl yet but it's odds on they've seen you, Don't worry about your camera, unless photography is your main hobby a point and shoot is fine, I spent the best part of a grand on a Canon + lens + tripods and other bits and pieces, it's sits in the cabinet only used for weddings, christening and suchlike, the little nosing around I do now my little Nikon is fine, enjoy your exploring and post when you can. Stay Safe


----------



## sezzy5889 (Jul 24, 2015)

smiler said:


> 3-30am, I used to be that keen, you may not have seen a barn owl yet but it's odds on they've seen you, Don't worry about your camera, unless photography is your main hobby a point and shoot is fine, I spent the best part of a grand on a Canon + lens + tripods and other bits and pieces, it's sits in the cabinet only used for weddings, christening and suchlike, the little nosing around I do now my little Nikon is fine, enjoy your exploring and post when you can. Stay Safe



Oh it's a DSLR, i mean i'm a point and shooter in that the pictures i take are literally just point and shoot, i never use manual settings or like delayed shutter etc as it's too much effort 

The earliness was mainly because i figured if at any point the place would be empty, it would be at sunrise, especially with the kids off school now, they probably hang around the site in the day, it seemed to have payed off


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Great work. What a great way to start off.
I like how there are still bike locks there.


----------

